# FMH Or Shalimar?



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Which one is better and why?


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Shalamar.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

In what ways


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

baby doll said:


> Which one is better and why?


Lol. :roll:


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Both are good! Fmh is old and reputable. Shalimar has a good infrastructure. Both are same in terms of dicpiline and result


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Muslim said:


> Both are good! Fmh is old and reputable. Shalimar has a good infrastructure. Both are same in terms of dicpiline and result


There is a lot of difference mate. A LOT!

- - - Updated - - -



Muslim said:


> Both are good! Fmh is old and reputable. Shalimar has a good infrastructure. Both are same in terms of dicpiline and result


FMH is OLD, like really old. So old that, they probably have the worst (most outdated) campus of any private medical college in Punjab. 

In all honesty, there is no comparison of Shalamar with FMH because Shalamar is a TOP TIER medical college while, FMH is of the Tier 2.

Colleges comparable to Shalamar are AKU, Shifa and CMH (though, CMH is not comparable anymore as its affiliated with a nonexistent university at the moment).


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

got call fro shalamar.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

lightning said:


> got call fro shalamar.


what your agg


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

lightning said:


> got call fro shalamar.


Top 500-700 candidates are called for interviews. Merit List will be displayed on 20th November. They call people above 80% plus UHS Aggregate for interviews (depending on this years cut off percentage, it maybe 81% this year). Open merit seats are 130.

Last year's closing merit for Shalamar was 82% plus and everyone with an aggregate of 80% got a call for interview. Its just like UHS, where only people above 82% are allowed to apply for admissions, similarly merit in Shalamar is determined among those called for interviews; candidates above 80% UHS aggregate or more (cut off is determined yearly). Cut off maybe 81% this year.

- - - Updated - - -

After interviews and addition of 4% weightage of interviews, a merit list and a LONG LONG waiting list is put. Seats are 130 in number so, the first merit list will have 130 students and the waiting list will be as long as 200-300 candidates (which is sort of a joke really) and, the rest are put in a General Merit List (which is just to ensure transparency of admissions). Those not being called for interviews or are below this years cut off will not be in the competition and will be knocked out of the running for admissions. 

So, a call for interview means nothing. The real thing will come out on 20th November.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

masterh said:


> There is a lot of difference mate. A LOT!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yeah campus thing is totally true :/ whats the dffrnc except campus?


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

When are the successful candidates of FMH going to be notified?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

baby doll said:


> Yeah campus thing is totally true :/ whats the dffrnc except campus?


Lol. I cannot spoon feed everytime. Please dig the older threads, this has been discussed many times in the past as well.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Ridiculous

- - - Updated - - -

Mr.sarcast if u cnt spoon feed then leave this thread and let others give their comments.... :/


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Dear baby doll. Three colleges which are shalimar cmh and fmh are v.good...try to secure your position in any one of these colleges...all of these have same ranking from my point of view. Shalimaar is gaining more and more reputation day by day.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Okay


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

baby doll said:


> Ridiculous
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Mr.sarcast if u cnt spoon feed then leave this thread and let others give their comments.... :/


Search this forum, you will find an unlimited number of comparisons, various points and conclusions. There is no point discussing the same thing over and over again. That is all I am saying. Your question of "FMH or Shalamar" was sort of funny. Its a no brainer.  And, chill. All I am saying is for you to use the search function. This forum is a gold mine of information, you should be able to dig the relevant information easily. It will save you time and will give you a holistic view.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...fatima-memorial-hospital-medical-college.html

Please help me out too!


----------

